

Upcoming OS X Games to Look For (2010-2011) - ComputerGuru
http://neosmart.net/blog/2010/our-list-of-highly-anticipated-games-for-os-x/

======
potatolicious
As a Mac user I am happy that more and more games are coming to OS X. But,
let's be honest, most of the games on that list have no chance of running
faster than a slideshow.

RAGE? Civ 5? Remember id's last brand-new technology? It pushed SLI'ed PCs to
the absolute limits and then some, and it took forever before everyone could
comfortably run their tech. What chance does a Mac have, with its very limited
selection of video cards (none of which can be considered top-end)? Similarly,
Civilization IV, strategy game as it may be, taxed the hell out of the PCs of
its era when it came out... Macs don't stand a chance.

I just installed Team Fortress 2 on my Mac and have been playing it, but I'm
running screaming back to Windows. The same hardware yields very different
performance between the two OSes, there's a lot of work to be done yet.

The only two games I'm positive about are Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3 - Blizzard
has long made sure that their games scale down gracefully. The SC2 beta runs
fine on a Mac... if you tone down the graphics. I'm not sure how long we'd
have to wait after release before we get a Mac that can play the thing at
maximum settings.

~~~
scornforsega
Here's hoping the recent attention regarding gaming on OSX will lead apple to
reintroduce the Macintosh. Not a mini, not an all-in-one iMac, not a Xeon-
powered Mac Pro.

Just a Mac.

------
ComputerGuru
I've got a question: is that capital "For" in the title correct? It's been
bugging me, because while I _think_ in this particular context it's an actual
meaningful part of the title and should be capitalized, but at the same time,
I'm so unused to seeing a capital "For."

~~~
acangiano
The first and last words of a title should be capitalized.

------
kapuzineralex
Let's just hope that meanwhile the developers got it right and those games can
be installed on case-sensitive filesystems. IMO this is a huge problem with
game software on OS X, even Steam f __* it up when recently they approached
the Mac.

------
TrevorBurnham
This is not HN material. And I say this as someone who upvoted several
articles on Steam and Portal coming to the Mac. It's a fine line; Portal is a
technically remarkable game that many hackers love. This article mentions
Portal 2, but there's no "news" to it, and certainly no depth. It's just a
list.

~~~
ComputerGuru
The "news" is that games are coming to Mac. It's a huge topic to discuss and
flesh out, just take a look at your sibling comments.

